# Apache configuration



## jonfr (Jun 10, 2012)

I am going to move my server computer to FreeBSD soon. So here are topic specific questions.

Where do I find the Apache configuration files that I need to configure so Apache works properly?


----------



## UNIXgod (Jun 10, 2012)

Apache configuration is located in /usr/local/etc


----------



## jonfr (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for this. Is there anything else that would be good for me to know about Apache on FreeBSD?


----------



## UNIXgod (Jun 10, 2012)

jonfr said:
			
		

> Thanks for this. Is there anything else that would be good for me to know about Apache on FreeBSD ?



Like what?

Apache works well in jails if that's what you're talking about. A nice secure setup would be to install apache on one node and your database service on another.


----------

